# My Standar Set Up For Craft Fairs & Festivals



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 11, 2009)

This is our setup for festivals and outdoor craft fairs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm loving it!
Can the logs still be sliced? How do people make slicing soap anyway?

Cool place...I'd surely stop by!


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 11, 2009)

The slicing soap loaves, are superfatted and slightly softer than the standard soaps, they are marked as usable, but still curing. So when purchased they know they will continue to harden and shrink. I only do this on the batches i have made tons of times and know are "good to go"!

People LOVE getting a fresh slice..lol


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 11, 2009)

ok, to the slice..they are all hot process so i know that they can be used right away!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice!! I'd stop by too! 

Your labels are beautiful!

What are in the little sachets in the last pic?


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 11, 2009)

A feast for the eyes, nose, and everything else!


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 12, 2009)

sachets are for the lip balms, when they buy 1 they choose what color sachet they want, people love it!


----------



## Manda (Aug 12, 2009)

Whoa! so much gorgeous soap!!  :shock:

It all looks extremely inviting - I would definitely buy (and I'm not one to buy very often at fairs/markets)


----------



## Rosey (Aug 13, 2009)

oh nice! And again, I love your set up! Very inviting!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

It looks fantabulous . Well done


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Aug 17, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! I love the Buddha


----------



## heyjude (Aug 17, 2009)

All the pretty colored logs make your table really eye catching! 
 
Jude


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 26, 2009)

luv the buddah too and your tables look great! i'd buy tons of soap.....


----------



## honor435 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, so many differents scents and colors, very nice. I hope my fair looks that good.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!!  That looks wonderful!!  I'd definitely buy from you, it's very appealing!!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice. What a great selection! I wish I could come visit!


----------

